# Still want that juice??



## Rocklobster (Jan 21, 2014)

came across this video today. I didn't realize just how much sugar was in natural juice....Probably still better than a lot of choices, but certainly something to make you think about....
The Unbelievable Amount Of Sugar In Your Juice - YouTube


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2014)

*Still want that fruit?*

How Much Sugar in Fruit?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 21, 2014)

It's still much better to eat a piece of fruit than to gulp down juice. An entire peach, for example, has only 72 calories, not to mention fiber that aids in digestion and also slows down how quickly the sugar makes its way into your bloodstream.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2014)

How many of us actually get *those* brands? Those are brands I have never seen or even heard of. For those of us who are diabetics, I am sure we have to good sense to read the back label to make sure of the sugar and carb content. And a lot  of us who aren't diabetic. This is nothing but a scare tactic.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2014)

I know that watermelon and cantaloupe are high in natural sugar. Therefor when I choose to have some, I make sure it is just a small piece. Even lemon and grapefruit have sugar in them. So do some vegetables. You just have to educate yourself and make sensible choices. I am just waiting for the day when some fool comes along and tells us all food is bad for us and we should avoid it at all cost.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think it is bad for you, I just am saying that I was surprised to see how much sugar is actually in some juices. Like Steve says, I would rather eat the fruit. Your getting more minerals and fibre. The juice is just concentrated sugar IMHO. I went on a juice thing a while ago and couldn't believe the buzz I got in the morning from some vegetable juices. It was way more intense than coffee. I didn't like it. I just think that this is a case of companies'  trying to capitalize on trends....Some people think that they will be get the same benifits from drinking a bottle of this as they would from eating a few servings of fruits or veggies. It's not the case at all.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't think it is bad for you, I just am saying that I was surprised to see how much sugar is actually in some juices. Like Steve says, I would rather eat the fruit. Your getting more minerals and fibre. The juice is just concentrated sugar IMHO. I went on a juice thing a while ago and couldn't believe the buzz I got in the morning from some vegetable juices. It was way more intense than coffee. I didn't like it. I just think that this is a case of companies'  trying to capitalize on trends....Some people think that they will be get the same benifits from drinking a bottle of this as they would from eating a few servings of fruits or veggies. It's not the case at all.



They also know that sugar is addictive. That is why they add it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2014)

I only ever drink V-8 Low Sodium juice anymore.  Fruit juices blow my calories and sugar out of the water.  If I want to feel full, I'd much rather eat something.


----------



## mmyap (Jan 21, 2014)

I gave up fruit juices for that very reason.  I try and stick with water and iced tea.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 21, 2014)

I still drink it, on occasion. Better than pop. But, it surely isn't an every day part of a healthy diet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> came across this video today. I didn't realize just how much sugar was in natural juice....Probably still better than a lot of choices, but certainly something to make you think about....
> The Unbelievable Amount Of Sugar In Your Juice - YouTube



Juice of any kind is off limits for diabetics, as it has as much sugar as soda-pop.  And some, such as cranberry juice have to be sweetened even more to overcome the natural bitterness of the berry.

I let DW, and adult kids know how I feel about juice being given to small children long ago.  Bing Crosby was wrong.  Orange juice is not a healthy breakfast drink.  Sorry Bing, but I had to say it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only ever drink V-8 Low Sodium juice anymore.  Fruit juices blow my calories and sugar out of the water.  If I want to feel full, I'd much rather eat something.



Same with me!

I need to add a tablespoon of prepared horseradish and a splash of Worcestershire sauce.  

It is also good to take the edge off of hunger and only 45-50 calories a cup.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 21, 2014)

It's like coffee. there are some indicatons that it protects against Parkinson's disease, type 2 diabetes and liver cancer and has useful anti-oxidants but other indications suggest it can lead to elevated levels of cholesterol. You pays your money and you takes your chances.

 With juice and coffee and anything else it's all about moderation. I like my coffee black and very strong and very sweet so I don't drink it every day and when I do I only have one cup. Anymore and the sight of an old biddy swinging from the light fittings is inclined to frighten the milkman first thing in the morning!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only ever drink V-8 Low Sodium juice anymore.  Fruit juices blow my calories and sugar out of the water.  If I want to feel full, I'd much rather eat something.





Aunt Bea said:


> Same with me!
> 
> I need to add a tablespoon of prepared horseradish and a splash of Worcestershire sauce.
> 
> It is also good to take the edge off of hunger and only 45-50 calories a cup.



...and a healthy glug or two of vodka.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought myself a Bullet for Xmas and I have been drinking juice that I make myself pretty frequently.  Including savory juices.

I love it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ...and a healthy glug or two of vodka.



If the tomato juice is too thick the vodka does help to thin it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 21, 2014)

I like to cut my cranapple juice with with vodka and Cointreau 

Seriously, though, I don't know why people think advertisers are a good source of nutrition information. Their job is to sell a product and in the food industry, they either follow trends (gluten-free everything) or try to create them. Get your nutrition information first from a reliable source and then choose your food based on that.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2014)

Remember those little glasses they used to use to serve oj or tomato juice in restos? They looked like they held 4 or 5 oz of juice. That's probably a reasonable serving, on occasion.

I don't usually drink juice. I used to drink a lot of it, but as others have mentioned, you lose the fibre and probably some other nutrients. You also tend to drink the equivalent of a lot of fruit in one glass. I also think we are better off eating the fruit or vegi. I think tomato juice is made from whole tomatoes and nothing is strained out. That would be a decent juice, imho.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ...and a healthy glug or two of vodka.



Only with the night meds...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 22, 2014)

Himself's endocrinologist told him no juice under any circumstance. Meanwhile, my idea of "juice" is to draw a glass of water from the fridge dispenser (the water is filtered) and squeeze a large wedge of lime into it, dropping the wedge in when I'm done (yes, I wash my produce). Sometimes I'll do that with a chunk of orange or, rarely, lemon. During the summer I can go through a lime a day easily - bonus, no discernible calories!


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Juice of any kind is off limits for diabetics, as it has as much sugar as soda-pop.  And some, such as cranberry juice have to be sweetened even more to overcome the natural bitterness of the berry.
> 
> I let DW, and adult kids know how I feel about juice being given to small children long ago.  Bing Crosby was wrong.  Orange juice is not a healthy breakfast drink.  Sorry Bing, but I had to say it.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Sorry Chief. But a four ounce glass of juice with a balanced meal that contains carbs and is high in protein is allowed and recommended for diabetics. Plain juices without any additives contain many needed nutrients that every body needs.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself's endocrinologist told him no juice under any circumstance. Meanwhile, my idea of "juice" is to draw a glass of water from the fridge dispenser (the water is filtered) and squeeze a large wedge of lime into it, dropping the wedge in when I'm done (yes, I wash my produce). Sometimes I'll do that with a chunk of orange or, rarely, lemon. During the summer I can go through a lime a day easily - bonus, no discernible calories!



Spike does that, but with lemon. One cup of decaf coffee in the morning and the rest of the day it is water with a squirt of lemon and then the lemon wedge thrown in.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 22, 2014)

I've had to explain this same thing to people.  I worked with a girl that gave up soda and started chugging juice.  I showed her how much sugar it had and she was quite surprised.

That and a majority of the juice on the shelf is flavored apple and/or pear juice, even if it says cherry or some other fruit, it's likely mostly apple juice.  Putting that 100% juice on the label is there to make people happy about their choice to buy juice.

I'm lucky that a while back I got used to drinking water, at first I craved something with flavor, now coffee in the morning and the rest of the day is pretty much just water with lots of ice.  I can thank Rob for that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 22, 2014)

Addie said:


> Sorry Chief. But a four ounce glass of juice with a balanced meal that contains carbs and is high in protein is allowed and recommended for diabetics. Plain juices without any additives contain many needed nutrients that every body needs.



2 oranges are required to make 4 oz. of juice.  And, most people I know drink 8 oz. at a time.  I know that I did, and my sisters did, whenever there was oj in the house.  I did it in the Navy too, as did every other sailor on the ship who drank oj.

My diabetic dietician advises us not to drink any fruit juice, but to eat the fruit instead, as the whole fruit contains valuable nutrients not found in the juice.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 22, 2014)

I am not a fruit lover, but I would always choose the fruit over the juice for the fiber and other nutrients.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I've had to explain this same thing to people.  I worked with a girl that gave up soda and started chugging juice.  I showed her how much sugar it had and she was quite surprised.
> 
> That and a majority of the juice on the shelf is flavored apple and/or pear juice, even if it says cherry or some other fruit, it's likely mostly apple juice.  Putting that 100% juice on the label is there to make people happy about their choice to buy juice.
> 
> I'm lucky that a while back I got used to drinking water, at first I craved something with flavor, now coffee in the morning and the rest of the day is pretty much just water with lots of ice.  I can thank Rob for that.


Often it says "no added sugar", but there is concentrated grape juice. 

Back in the '70s I decided to quit habitually drinking Coca Cola. I drank oj whenever I got a craving for Coke. I didn't find oj to be nearly as addictive as Coke, so that worked for me.


----------

